# Hamfisted chart reading TA exercise



## Paladin (4 August 2008)

Hey all!

One thing I'm finding really useful to learn from is people's feedback/interpretations of current charts. In the spirit of this, am having a stab.

Basically, I'm trying some different chart reading strategies, and any critical input on this take on things would be appreciated. I've removed the stock code from the chart, because I want to try this as a pure TA exercise. One note only is that the selling down on the 21st was due to a distressed major shareholder needing to dump a lot of shares due to a margin call.

Probably quite a few people know this stock, but please don't spoil the fun!

I'm only including a month's data, because anything before that is to an extent irrelevant for this stock due to a major share repricing. It hit what I read as a head and sholders in March and has been trending downward Mar-June from about .80 to .60 over that time. Then there was a trading halt, and then the data I'm giving.

Clearly this is a volatile, distressed stock - which is one reason I'm interested in paper trading it. So here are the charts.

Raw chart, candlesticks and volume only:







And with bollinger bands, MACD and fast stochastics:






Now I'm happy to say I read the almost perfect dumpling top on this between the doji on the 22nd (market indescision after the drop and when the circumstances were revealed to the ASX) and the gap down on the 31st, so I paper traded out at .29 after buying in at .26. That pattern to me was a clear bearish signal and has been borne out. I'm finding candlesticks and gaps to be pretty good in combo for reading some of these trends.

On the very tetchy information I've given, would people agree or disagree with the following (or perhaps there's just not enough info to tell based on the charts alone):

1. That this is going to need to demonstrably break resistance at .31 before it's terribly viable. 
2. That it may have a possible support at around .25, albeit shaky, and if intraday data showed a white candlestick was going to be likely then it might be a faint buy signal - in a very cautious way.
3. That the risk/return on this stock isn't favorable at the moment (I would read possible return to .305, and possible risk at lord knows where if it breaks .25 downward)
4. That, given the quarterlies etc are out for this stock and that there is no further news on the horizon, it's likely to trade sideways for a while even if it returns to its support at .305

Out of interest also, what indicators would people favour to read a monthly chart like this? I'm finding the MACD pretty useless, but the MACD histogram useful. The narrowing of the Bollinger bands is interesting to me, as was the clear candlestick pattern - but any other indicators that would help (price envelope seems pretty poor) read this would be really interesting to hear. Also, any suggested modifications to the defaults on the indicators I've gone for here to get more granular data would be lovely!

Just throwing this out there: but a regular chart reading 'exercise' would be really useful for me to participate in - somewhere where I could have a stab at reading a chart, and also see how brighter minds than mine have read it. Is there a spot here somewhere that would be appropriate for that?

Thanks for wading through all that. Any random feedback also appreciated


----------



## Uncle Festivus (4 August 2008)

If it's going to be a 'blind' TA excercise then you'd be looking for a double bottom to form otherwise I would be praying to a particular 'saint' to deliver some devine intervention 

I think the fundamentals would explain most of the action on the daily candles so far - share placement, director selling, then no news means share price drifts lower? Now it's a waiting game so not sure if TA could even enlighten us to what is to come?


----------



## Paladin (4 August 2008)

Uncle Festivus said:


> If it's going to be a 'blind' TA excercise then you'd be looking for a double bottom to form otherwise I would be praying to a particular 'saint' to deliver some devine intervention
> 
> I think the fundamentals would explain most of the action on the daily candles so far - share placement, director selling, then no news means share price drifts lower? Now it's a waiting game so not sure if TA could even enlighten us to what is to come?




Hey unc! You may be right. So say a double bottom forms at around 25c (which I reckon it might) and rose back to around .30c what would be your guess? It's my understanding that double bottoms aren't the most reliable pattern - and also look terrible in cutoff shorts. Also, wouldn't the timeframe be too short to call it a genuine double bottom rather than a correction? I ask, because I'm really trying to get the first lens in my pattern recognition glasses installed right.

I had a feeling that blind TA might be a big ask, but do know that some people are comfortable with it.

Even feedback of "if the chart moved to position x from here, I would draw the following conclusions" would be spiffy  If only to save me the social embarrasment of making a long post only to discover it was not only long but idiotic.

Dumb-questions-r-us  Please consider me for all your stupid question needs!

No news = SP fade is an interesting pattern in itself that I've twigged to with a couple of stocks recently. I wonder if anyone here takes positions influenced by this phenomenon?

Again, even random feedback is appreciated  Please do pull me up on all my false assumptions.


----------



## saiter (4 August 2008)

What's the 52 week low?

IMO I don't think it'll pass below the low on Jul 21st (if it's lower than the 52 week low) because a few buyers went in thinking it was a pretty good deal, so no one else is willing to sell for lower than that price. If that's true, then a double bottom could be completed sometime this week.

If it then shoots upwards with enough momentum after this bottom then I'd go in with a stop loss at the Jul 21 low price. Of course, the stock could always go back to retest the support and breakthrough to a new all time low, but I don't think any seller would be willing to get that close to $0.00

That's my newb interpretation.


----------



## Paladin (4 August 2008)

saiter said:


> What's the 52 week low?
> 
> IMO I don't think it'll pass below the low on Jul 21st (if it's lower than the 52 week low) because a few buyers went in thinking it was a pretty good deal, so no one else is willing to sell for lower than that price. If that's true, then a double bottom could be completed sometime this week.
> 
> ...




Thanks Saiter! The 21/7 low is well and truly the 52 week low. 

I'd buy on the up, but set an initial stop at 25 (because if it breaks that it's cactus) and then if the price consolidated set a trailing stop at previous day's low minus 7%. Is that too tight for this volatile stock do you all think? For me, I like the idea of trailing stops based on previous day lows rather than closes - is there a flaw in this?

I'm not factoring brokerage in that sum, but of course that's also a major consideration if it's a smaller parcel. 

And forgive me all if I'm wrong - but we'd not technically be looking at a double bottom would we? From what I've read the ideal timing to call a double bottom is circa three months (but probably not less than a month) from the first bottom and dependant also on volume.


----------



## tech/a (5 August 2008)

SBM its dead in the water.
There is nothing technically showing anything positive for this stock.
Anything you find is fishing to support your case.
Let the trade and the analysis come to you.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (5 August 2008)

tech/a said:


> SBM its dead in the water.
> There is nothing technically showing anything positive for this stock.
> Anything you find is fishing to support your case.
> Let the trade and the analysis come to you.




I think this is where the pure techo's miss the big opportunities - the fundamentals are not indicated in the current share price, along with many other gold equity stocks - oversold. What your value point is is another thing.

Is this correct - the 'dead in the water' conclusion is based on the chart?

The techo's are having a hard time in this bear market - not conforming to the textbooks?


----------



## tech/a (5 August 2008)

Its conforming perfectly.
4100 to 4200 has been the target for sometime now.
Those trading short would be reaping the benifit of trading with the trend.

Those swimming up the river are well up the river.
SBM will show soon enough whether its ready to buy.
Why sit in it and wait.


----------



## motorway (5 August 2008)

maybe near the purple line ?

And then only IF !

and maybe not...

But what GOOD reasons now ?


motorway


----------



## motorway (5 August 2008)

3 reversal chart


motorway


----------



## Uncle Festivus (5 August 2008)

motorway said:


> But what GOOD reasons now ?
> 
> 
> motorway




That is the question from the TA angle - what does it say - sell off not supported by volume analysis???

Biased by 'special' one off trades?


----------



## motorway (5 August 2008)

There is an obvious top on the 3 rev chart

easy in hindsight

But where is it now and what is happening ?

If that chart of fluctuations
was a distribution
of heads and tails

I would say you had a biased coin
and I would not want to play heads against you..

Until the coin was changed

..........This is where the purple line comes in ( and it is only one good suggestion )   The fluctuations can reach that line in one day, or one decade

So it is not a matter of waiting for a period of time

But waiting for the biased coin to be switched and changed

WHEN EVER that happens

more to it than that.... Of course 

( for interest the use of the blue line in that manner dates back to possibly1881 )

WHOSE the expert  Me ,You ???

Someone ? No one ?

shhhh "they" 

The probability distribution of the coin toss will tell us
what the real experts think

Or the TAPE in other words

We don't need to be the expert , in most (all ? ) cases we never can be .

We just need to bet in harmony with the bias of the particular coin.

and the character of action ( the volume and spread )
is important too

I happened to have been discussing SBM
in the last few weeks 

motorway


----------



## Uncle Festivus (5 August 2008)

motorway said:


> I happened to have been discussing SBM
> in the last few weeks
> 
> motorway




On ASF???

Can 'we' tell what 'they' are up to from TA? Some like Guppy say so? Who's selling & why - who's accumulating & why? 

The 'value' investor has a price so do they ignore the few cents either side of the entry knowing it is still far below their 'value'? ie a bargain, or do we get cought up in a corporate dump & get tossed by the roadside, like SBM picked up SGW in the first place?


----------



## motorway (6 August 2008)

Uncle Festivus said:


> On ASF???
> 
> Can 'we' tell what 'they' are up to from TA? Some like Guppy say so? Who's selling & why - who's accumulating & why?
> 
> The 'value' investor has a price so do they ignore the few cents either side of the entry knowing it is still far below their 'value'? ie a bargain, or do we get cought up in a corporate dump & get tossed by the roadside, like SBM picked up SGW in the first place?




No not on ASF.... But it was why I responded to the theme of the thread

I was looking at the chart already 
and TA exercise was the theme


Can we tell is what P&F charting was all about and still is all about...

The 'value' investor , backs his judgement with patience..
He is one who can "tell"

This is problematic ( I guess everything is )
How much patience , How much conviction.

How slippery is the value
and what could stuff it up..

Accumulation
involves
Buying before ( something )

This will change the way
the tape chatters
or in the analogy
the bias in the fluctuations of the coin toss
It will change  various aspects of the pattern of
those fluctuations when they are  charted .
These aspects are both in terms of time and space

eg congested dullness

I do not hold the stock
and know little of it's fundamentals

Where I know nothing
I have to give due respect
to the 45 degree movement 

and wait till the chart urges action
by displaying "footprints"

The Boxes 
are made from three ingredients

Price , Volume and Time

The chart can not move with out all three
and how it moves is the pattern
that reveals ( something )

I have looked and tried
many forms of investing

Overtime I have found it wise
to look for verification
because no one can know everything



> Is Warren Buffett
> A Secret Trend-Follower?
> 
> Many readers will have read that the world's best known investor, Warren Buffett, is well-known for shunning stock price charts. His apparent disdain for "Mr Market" is well-known.
> ...




Of course if you are prepared to back you judgement
By buying the whole company
it becomes a different game.

And I have written before that it is not Mr market that matters
But who is on the other side

This is just for discussion
I don't necessarily endorse Buffet or Trend following
or contrarian or anything...

OR SBM


The thing of real value is 

Information....  

And one place where we can see that information flow ( and pool )
is on a P&F chart

We also see it on   bar chart.

motorway


----------



## Paladin (11 August 2008)

Hey all!

Sorry for going a bit quiet on this thread. To be honest, I was disappointed that tech/a named the stock after I asked that not happen. I felt that the results kinda became meaningless from that point for my 'pure TA' purposes.

Anyway, by way of a follow-up, here's what the stock has done since:







We now know (as of this evenings ASX announcement) that not only was the 52wk bottom on the 21st caused by Ed, a director, needing to sell as his margin loan was called, but that the subsequent bottom on the 6th was also as a result of this. He's had to sell out an extra 7.9 mil shares at an average of 20c a share (ouch) this week, hence the dip.

There have been several big sells sitting in the queue. The last of these was at .23 which finally sold through today, after which Ed announced that it was him dumping. So it seems a lot of the panic etc reflected in the chart was flow-on from this.

Closely watching this stock on an intraday basis has been invaluable for me - and thanks all who chimed in here with thoughts. From watching the buy/sell queues it's been very apparent that there was some dumping going on that temporarily has impacted on the stock. I was lucky enough to fill my boots at between .19 and .225, so even if my stops are hit now I'm nicely in the green. 

Lessons learned: TA has been really helpful in predicting some of the short term volatility around this stock. Watching the force index and the fast stochastics have been the most meaningful indicators here for me, as most of the trend lines and envelopes were returning fairly useless data. The stock has been manipulated by factors not publicly known until after it had been reflected in the SP (the director's need to dump shares), and so the only real data for an investor like me was to see what the market was doing and try to buy/sell accordingly. So the adage of the market automatically factoring in bad news (sometimes when the news isn't even announced yet) seems to be somewhat true in this instance. In the end TA, and particularly candlestick/volume analysis, has been moderately successful in helping me buy in at a good time. I would say that there are a couple of bullish days left in this stock given that the market now knows both bottoms were induced by one large holder's poor state of affairs. I'm more sceptical about if it will break resistance at .30 again and find that support level once more (because I think a lot of people like Tech/a have written this stock off as a dog - and they may be right). It's harder to win support back than it is to lose it.

That said, TA was not the be all and end all here. A lot of other thinking was required on an intraday basis (ie: evaluating why there might have been big parcel sells clearly depressing the price, evaluating what levels they were at and speculating into the reasons for them) that charts alone didn't cover.

The rally may yet be heavily sold into, and I wouldn't be surprised to see larger volume tomorrow and then weakening volume and movement (and perhaps a doji) as it nears .27 or so. But in whatever case, I'm quite happy with the trades I've made here and can be out with a tidy profit in a flash.

Thanks to all who respected the original intent of my question.


----------



## Paladin (11 August 2008)

Uncle Festivus said:


> That is the question from the TA angle - what does it say - sell off not supported by volume analysis???
> 
> Biased by 'special' one off trades?




In hindsight, you nailed it perfectly, Unc. Except in this case there was an unexpected second 'one off'


----------



## Paladin (11 August 2008)

motorway said:


> I happened to have been discussing SBM
> in the last few weeks
> 
> motorway




Thanks heaps for your input, by the way, Motorway. From reading your style, I daresay you'd write a mean Haiku


----------



## motorway (15 August 2008)

> Thanks heaps for your input, by the way, Motorway. From reading your style, I daresay you'd write a mean Haiku





Reality is beyond any models we might have of it 

Here are some updated charts

We seem to be focusing on the very small time frame ?

So what sort of move are your trying to catch ?
What sort of magnitude ?

What has been the result of the volume action you have been taking note of ?
Volume is very important, It is a very real thing !

But so far I see very little result
and only a little amount of a "cause"
to bring about a very small "effect"

I would not like to lose site of the larger scale dynamics !

When did the behavior change ?



> The stock has been manipulated by factors not publicly known until after it had been reflected in the SP (the director's need to dump shares), and so the only real data for an investor like me was to see what the market was doing and try to buy/sell accordingly.




ALL STOCKS are manipulated
They are not worth bothering about
if they are not

Because the opposite of manipulated is random !

So the "character" of manipulation I would judge changed
in November 07... 

You will notice how this chart
moves under the influence of manipulation

hence why as well as the diagonal lines
the "count" helps qualify.

eg the chart tends to  move along a 45 degree angle

But not any particular 45 degree line ( reality is not that mechanical )

A 45 degree angle = the same space across as ( in this case ) down..

What are two things ( only to name two )
stock charts ( manipulated charts ) have that random coin toss charts do not ??

one concerns the "theory of runs"
the other the presence of "trading ranges"

A horizontal zone on a bar chart is not necessarily a trading range
( it could just be empty space)

Only for discussion

motorway


----------



## tech/a (16 August 2008)

*Paladin.*
Your justification of your interpretation of your technical analysis is self supporting.

Your obviously long and looking for anything that supports your view.

SBM is a dog.


----------



## Sean K (16 August 2008)

tech/a said:


> SBM is a dog.



Grrrrooooffff!

Going the way on BDG.

Hope not for long term holders. 

But I anticipate these two companies being wound up and sold off into little bits. 

Sorry, not really on topic.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (16 August 2008)

tech/a said:


> SBM is a dog.




You can tell that from the chart or do you have an emotional bias? How did you come to that conclusion? I thought TA took the emotion out of it?

Technically doesn't look any different from any other stock lately, plumbing lows? 

Isn't the 'trick' to 'look' at things differently to what the lemming pack sentiment is to find 'value' from 'oversold' conditions? 

The fundamental arithmatic says it's oversold, but we still have to wait for the technical picture to 'trend' & sentiment to change before anyone makes any money out of it.



kennas said:


> Going the way on BDG.




BDG story still being written/not finished yet?


----------



## Sean K (16 August 2008)

Uncle Festivus said:


> You can tell that from the chart or do you have an emotional bias? How did you come to that conclusion? I thought TA took the emotion out of it?
> 
> Technically doesn't look any different from any other stock lately, plumbing lows?
> 
> ...



Yes, you are right on a few levels UF, but I have my doubts due to costs. 

My comment wasn't very well considered.

However, I think SBM has come off just a little more than some other gold _developers_. I haven't done the overall sums, but dropping 4/5 ths is ordinary. 

Let's hope it turns around!


----------



## tech/a (16 August 2008)

Uncle Festivus said:


> You can tell that from the chart or do you have an emotional bias? How did you come to that conclusion? I thought TA took the emotion out of it?
> 
> Technically doesn't look any different from any other stock lately, plumbing lows?
> 
> ...




Its dropped 75% off its highs.
in 2003 it was .4c so it only has another 75% to drop to be at its all
time lows.
Bottom pickers look at what it was!
Only they have tunnel vision ---only UP!.

Technically this isnt showing ANY reason to buy at THIS point.
This may change,but right now your punting!

Hey if you like it buy it!


----------



## Uncle Festivus (16 August 2008)

tech/a said:


> Its dropped 75% off its highs.
> in 2003 it was .4c so it only has another 75% to drop to be at its all
> time lows.
> Bottom pickers look at what it was!
> ...




So from a technical perspective if a stock has fallen 75% you class it as a 'dog'?

As was the intention of the original post, try this excercise in 'blind' analysis, see attached chart - XXX has fallen nearly 50% - would you buy it now? What is your technical viewpoint? No prices so as to remove the sector sentiment bias?


----------



## tech/a (16 August 2008)

Uncle Festivus said:


> So from a technical perspective if a stock has fallen 75% you class it as a 'dog'?
> 
> As was the intention of the original post, try this excercise in 'blind' analysis, see attached chart - XXX has fallen nearly 50% - would you buy it now? What is your technical viewpoint? No prices so as to remove the sector sentiment bias?




Geezz pretty Snakey---must hold SBM Uncle!

The chart you've posted at the date posted looks another doggy.
But this could change.
Charts need to be evaluated from a history and a current perspective.
If the technical information alters on a chart then the classification from dog to darling may well be effected.
I see its a July chart.Unfold the information on a daily basis and we may see more evidence which supports or refutes my CURRENT view.

SBM on today's chart is a dog and looking at its history has been a dog for sometime.
It gives no indication that its status as a dog is going to change.
But you may like to collect dogs.
Even feed dogs.
They may even have a pedigree---even dogs with pedigrees wont conform to our wants.

My view and yours differ----whats the problem with that?


----------



## IFocus (16 August 2008)

Don't want to rub it in guys but what are you seeing in these two, here is the weekly charts


----------



## Uncle Festivus (17 August 2008)

tech/a said:


> Geezz pretty Snakey---must hold SBM Uncle!
> 
> The chart you've posted at the date posted looks another doggy.
> But this could change.
> ...




I think you are missing the point of the thread, which was to do some TA on a chart without being influenced by the name of the company.

As for this thread I havn't given a view on SBM so far, nor have I said I would buy it - my view might actually be the same as yours. You have assumed that my probing is in defence of the company.

I am more interested on whether your opinion was biased by knowing who the company was, which makes it interesting with the second candidate for analysis because you have provisionaly given it dog status as well.

Here is the daily - what is the analysis?


----------



## tech/a (17 August 2008)

Analysis is the same as above.

The daily seems to be showing some interest as there "seems" to be a higher low forming,Clear possibly exhaustive volume on the 2 most recient low points.
(My eyes cant see the last few weeks of bars clearly).
This is in a corrective phase and is likely to range---in my view.

90% of the time I have no idea what the code even stands for let alone what they do.


----------



## CanOz (17 August 2008)

My  says NAB is in a downtrend that looks unstoppable at this stage.

The only good news is that volume is starting to look like it might be drying up a bit. This could be a seasonal drop in volume though.

To me there could be a weak case for a bullish wedge forming too, but it really looks like a sick stock at this stage. Maybe after September 1st when we get some volume back into the ASX we will see if it consolidates.

Oh, on the weekly you can see a support area at 23.00 ish.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------



## IFocus (17 August 2008)

Uncle Festivus said:


> The fundamental arithmatic says it's oversold, but we still have to wait for the technical picture to 'trend' & sentiment to change before anyone makes any money out of it.
> 
> BDG story still being written/not finished yet?






> (kennas Let's hope it turns around!




UF just picked up on these comments and wondered




> I am more interested on whether your opinion was biased by knowing who the company was, which makes it interesting with the second candidate for analysis because you have provisionaly given it dog status as well.




I do follow the sectors and for that the company name is important long rising  / short for falling sectors, when holding positions in the US I rarely have any idea about the company other than the sector its in. 

As for the dog status thing the only thing I see in the charts is that the market has smashed both stock prices and its pricing in risk.


----------



## IFocus (17 August 2008)

Paladin since I stuck my nose in here guess I better contribute some thing

SBM looking at the weekly chart shows rising volume *may* repeat may signal buyers moving in but this is still to be confirmed, this could lead for a move up to test 38 cents area but the daily chart shows the down trend currently still intact with a couple of buying spikes. The relatively average daily price range at these buying points show sellers still in control.

I don't see a trading opportunity other than looking at the down side and for that to happen price needs to consolidate to form some definitive boundary's to work with.

Hope this helps


----------



## IFocus (17 August 2008)

Uncle Festivus said:


> Here is the daily - what is the analysis?





NAB, down trend, may setup for another short....................


----------



## Paladin (18 August 2008)

IFocus said:


> Paladin since I stuck my nose in here guess I better contribute some thing
> 
> SBM looking at the weekly chart shows rising volume *may* repeat may signal buyers moving in but this is still to be confirmed, this could lead for a move up to test 38 cents area but the daily chart shows the down trend currently still intact with a couple of buying spikes. The relatively average daily price range at these buying points show sellers still in control.
> 
> ...




Hey Ifocus and all 

This has been a really interesting thread on a number of levels, and I thank you all for that.

One thing that you've done Ifocus (and Canaussieduck too) which I think bears underlining, is to look at the weekly charts in addition to the dailys. Being a bit of a gumby this is something I've only recently started doing, and it makes a number of things a lot clearer in terms of filtering some of the noise out of the charts - especially with stocks that have poor liquidity. So that actually helps muchly. I've very much started looking at weeklies as well as dailys in trying to get a handle on trends.

This is such an obvious thing, and yet wasn't a 'trick' clearly pointed out in the intro-to TA books I've been reading. That one was worth the price of admission to this thread alone for me


----------



## Paladin (18 August 2008)

tech/a said:


> *Paladin.*
> Your justification of your interpretation of your technical analysis is self supporting.
> 
> Your obviously long and looking for anything that supports your view.
> ...




Hey Tech/A.

You've actually kinda got me wrong. A more detailed crit on why the analysis was self-supporting and what gaps were in it might have been useful at the time, as you're obviously more experienced than I and are the kind of person I was hoping I might learn something from. For whatever reason, you've been. . . erm. . . coming off as hostile (maybe it's just me) towards my posts in this thread - and perhaps the whole premise of the thread itself. The latter is perhaps fair enough. That said, you're reading in personal motivation (re your 'obviously') that I don't believe is actually present.

SBM is, for me, primarily an exercise in trying to get a handle on TA. Being volatile and distressed it has taught me quite a bit - about where I'm 'reading into' as much as anything. I'm not at all emotional about this stock (which hit my stops and meant I was out with a small profit). I am, in fact, now staying well out of it until a clearer pattern emerges and paper trading it only. So, no, was never long on the stock - just trying to get in near lows and out near peaks 80% as an exercise in chart reading. I figure if I can come out vaguely ahead with a stock like SBM I've picked up some skills.

Frankly I see a number of weaknesses with that company that aren't strictly reflected in the charts (unless you're in the 'everything is reflected in the charts' camp). I have no idea where the stock will head medium term, only that the market is hypersensitive to bad news around it at the moment, and so the SP is trading on a hair trigger to the downside.

If I've offended you in some way it was purely unintentional. Anyway, all the best.


----------



## tech/a (18 August 2008)

Offended?--Me?

You couldn't do that.
I'm blunt and obnoxious.

Most have become used to me,the rest ignore me.

The best crit is the end result.
You can do that yourself. (Crit your analysis).



> That said, you're reading in personal motivation (re your 'obviously') that I don't believe is actually present.




Really?



> I was lucky enough to *fill my boots* at between .19 and .225, so even if my stops are hit now I'm nicely in the green.




Now call me a cynic---BUT a post on the day you "Fill your boots" suggests to the cynic in me that your looking for support of your rather "Cleaver" trade. With of course supporting and confirming analysis.

I mearly presented a rather harsh alternate view.

Anyway back to the pound!


----------



## Paladin (19 August 2008)

tech/a said:


> Now call me a cynic---BUT a post on the day you "Fill your boots" suggests to the cynic in me that your looking for support of your rather "Cleaver" trade. With of course supporting and confirming analysis.
> 
> I mearly presented a rather harsh alternate view.




Ah. Well I see where you're coming from. Perhaps I was feeling happy that I'd gotten in at those levels and was in a position to clear out with a little profit. Which is what happened. Equating it to being 'obviously long' on the stock was way off. And, no, you didn't present anything approaching an alternate viewpoint - more a personal dig. But anyway, meh. I'm already giving this more energy than it deserves. I'll try not to throw you any more bones.



tech/a said:


> Anyway back to the pound!




Have fun there. Don't forget to get a nice flea dip, a distemper shot - and have your temperature thoroughly checked by the nice work experience bloke    !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AkLE4X-bbU


----------



## Uncle Festivus (22 September 2008)

Woof, woof! If only all dogs returned 75% in 6 weeks


----------

